# Supernatural - Best Series Ever



## DeathMetalDean (May 3, 2010)

Do any of you watch it?

Unfortunately I've to watch it on the internet cause in the UK it's only showing on Sky, and I've got freeview instead...  would be another 6 months or so before it shows on freeview.

Watch Supernatural Online - Free Full Length Supernatural Episodes Online

A deadly website to watch them all on, has a million links for every episode


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 3, 2010)

Yes, I watch it. I wish they'd stick more to supernatural shit and less to religious nonsense, but whatever.


----------



## Drache713 (May 3, 2010)

I've been a big fan ever since I stumbled upon the show, now I watch it religiously...no pun intended?


----------



## DeathMetalDean (May 3, 2010)

yeah I'm addicted to it  watch every new episode as soon as it comes out xD I thought the whole religious thing would've been crap whenever they started into angels etc but its turned out better than I thought


----------



## Triple-J (May 4, 2010)

I held back from this show for quite a while as the ads made it look like some kind of teenage pretty boy twilight type bullshit but I started watching it and it's a lot better than I first thought, it's fucked up that it's only on Sky now as ITV2 had been showing that and Dexter for some time and then they suddenly let go of both shows. 

There are a lot of good US shows that get terrible scheduling over here or don't get shown at all for example I like the Dead Zone (yeah I know it's really cheesy sometimes but when it's good it's great) but C4 show it at 3 in the morning over here yet they waste the daytime and evening schedules with crap like "Wifeswap" and "Come dine with me"


----------



## Daiephir (May 4, 2010)

Not the best show ever, IMO, but still an really enjoyable show to watch.


----------



## DeathMetalDean (May 4, 2010)

Daiephir said:


> Not the best show ever, IMO, but still an really enjoyable show to watch.



Blasphemy! Castiel seek!  Yeah it's a good show


----------



## 13point9 (May 4, 2010)

I enjoy it got up to 1/2 way through season 5 (I think have no idea how many seasons supernatural has now lol)


----------



## matty2fatty (May 5, 2010)

My roommate was obsessed with this show for about 6 months. I didn't really care for the uber-serious episodes, but the ones with a sense of humor always made me crack up. The episode with the giant teddy bear sticks out in my mind.

Life is meaningless
-signed T-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBPkBFl6E3k


----------



## DavyH (May 5, 2010)

I lIke it pretty well but honestly?

It isn't X-Files - even when the episode was crap there was usually Gillian Anderson to drool over. I can't see myself doing that with young Ackles (although the wife does).


----------



## The Somberlain (May 9, 2010)

My sister's a huge fan and I enjoyed it a lot until about season 3 or 4 when it was just repetitive black eyes crap. I'm satisfied with Lost, Battlestar Galactica, and Doctor Who, thank you.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 9, 2010)

I quite liked the first season or so, but once it started getting further it just started to annoy the everliving shit out of me... I'm a real classicist when it comes to supernatural stuff like this, and for me modern style and the supernatural very rarely fit together well


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 9, 2010)

Demoniac, I think Kolchak kicks the living shit outta these two, but Supernatural is nice compared to the vast amounts of garbage mucking up TV.


----------



## petereanima (May 10, 2010)

i love this series. seriously, when the first season was shown here, i thought it was "hmmm, okay, but nothing special" - but i watched because of the hardrock/metal-jokes and because i always enjoy something thematizing demons/ghosts/monsters...

but once the "real" storyline got started - man, i was so hooked, and since then i'm a "fan". oh, and i always wait until a full season is finished beeing aired, recording it all, and once its finished, i take 2 days off from work and dont get up from the couch with my girl.


----------



## Prydogga (May 10, 2010)

I hadn't watched it for ages, but last night while I was feeling as sick as a dog, I decided to watch the last 5 or so episodes of season 5, I really value the writers, they do some creative stuff to keep it interesting.


----------



## technomancer (May 14, 2010)

I watch it, like it a lot. I'm sort of dreading next season though, as it was conceived as a five season run that was supposed to end where last night's episode finished


Spoiler



minus Sam standing under the streetlight


. Now it's been renewed for another season and I'm hoping it doesn't turn into another Babylon 5 season 5, ie "crap, we covered the entire plot line we had planned out, now we need to make some random shit up to keep the show going but we don't want to start an ongoing plot because there might not be another season"


----------



## DeathMetalDean (May 14, 2010)

Yeah I just read up about it, I kinda would've liked it just to end at Season 5 because it would of been a brilliant ending.. but Season 6 may screw it up  I dunno


----------



## MFB (May 14, 2010)

I watched one episode and found it to be garbage  Guess I missed the train on this one


----------



## shredfreak (May 17, 2010)

watched a few before it got cancelled over here a few years back. not a loss imo


----------



## Vairocarnal (May 18, 2010)

Didn't take time to read the thread, must...type...thoughts...

I agree solely on the basis of the groundhog day episode in season 2(?) with the trickster. That was epic.


----------



## crayzee (May 18, 2010)

I stumbled across the series at a friend of mine, got hooked and got the first 3 seasons on DVD right away. Me and the Missus dig! Good writing, excellent filming, niiiiiice car...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 18, 2010)

god i love this show so much, im halfway through season 5 atm so im not reading this thead incase of spoilers, but yes, supernatural is awesome


----------

